
Capturing James Baldwin's Legacy Onscreen - prismatic
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/02/13/capturing-james-baldwins-legacy-onscreen
======
stuxnet79
A James Baldwin article making it to the front page on HN. I'm impressed. I
saw a documentary about him released during the late 80s / early 90s and I
found it informative. I immediately got a bunch of his books afterwards. But
I'm finding it difficult deciding which ones to attack first due to his vast
body of work.

~~~
e40
I've been wanting to diving into my first Baldwin book, but looking at the
reviews on Amazon has made be indecisive. I'd certainly like to hear
recommendations from people here.

~~~
dodgedcactii
Another Country - fiction

Fire Next Time - nonfiction

You can't go wrong with JB. One of the most beautiful authors in history. His
description of humanity - and inhumanity of many in the US - is without
parallel, and worthy even more noawadays with the increasing deportation of
"undesirable" people like fathers and mothers who are here legally but are
brown.

------
oculusthrift
Baldwin is the only person i've ever seen who truly conveys what it's like to
be black in American society. Not just talking about the material reasons but
actually conveying the experiential nature of it.

